# Dpdr and antipsychotics



## lulu87 (Jul 12, 2021)

Hello everyone!

Could something like intense workout help with my dpdr eventhough I take antipsychotics to treat my paranoid schizophrenia? 

I developed dpdr back in year 2017 when I stopped taking antipsychotic medication. Then I was put back on them because my paranoid schizophrenia got worse. I tried alot of antipsychotic medication and I finally found the right one in year 2019. Amisulpride was the only antipsychotic that reduced my paranoid schizophrenia but the dpdr still is not gone.

My pdoc suggested that I workout before trying an SSRI. Has anyone taking an antipsychotics tried working out to see if it helps with dpdr?


----------

